
Ask HN: Best book you read in 2019 - aexyno
Mine are-<p>Tech: &quot;Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software&quot; by Charles Petzold<p>Non-Tech: &quot;Man&#x27;s Search for Meaning&quot; by Viktor Frankl
======
eeeficus
Tech: Operating Systems: Principles and Practice by Thomas Anderson, Michael
Dahlin

Non-Tech: Infinite powers: How Calculus Reveals the Secrets of the Universe by
Steven H. Strogats

